
Want a big idea? Solve the Plastics Problem: disrupt the packaging industry - hoodoof
Where are the startups working on solving &quot;The Plastics Problem&quot;?<p>Our society is PAYING plastics companies to create a seemingly infinite quantity of garbage that we throw into the sea and our land based environment.<p>The company(s) that solve The Plastics Problem stand to become gigantic because packaging is a vast industry.<p>Here&#x27;s the best idea I have - it&#x27;s yours free: standard sized, reusable packaging<p>- Imagine a future in which we do not create single use packaging.<p>- Instead, society uses a small range of standard package types.<p>- These packages can be cleaned and reused.<p>- A deposit is paid for use and return of each of these reusable standard sized packaging items.<p>- The reusable packaging is made from some extremely durable material such as for example Gorilla Glass.<p>The goal being to end the &quot;garbage creation&quot; industry - also known as the &quot;packaging&quot; industry.<p>Someone needs to solve this - the world is filling up with plastic single use packaging garbage.
======
SeaDude
There was once a product for this known as PPM Primary Packaging Material.
Researched it while banning polystyrene togo containers in Seattle. I believe
ESHELL was their ticker symbol. Maybe a dying patent out there for the right
mover/shaker.

------
edsheeran
1\. Recycled paper packaging 2\. Origami folding techniques aided by AI 3\.
Shame gross user of plastics packaging 4\. Awareness campaigns 5\. Ban form
factors that harm wildlife (encircling rings, entrapment shapes, etc.)

------
airbreather
Myco packaging (mushrooms) that easily decomposes. Already technically proven,
just needs scale and economics to be slightly improved to make it compelling
for a lot of applications.

